# Need to resole 3-pin Leather boots in Front Range area



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Try Rock and Resole in Boulder. They do more than just climbing shoes...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is Morin Boots (?) in Idaho Spgs. still in business? They were once the go-to guys for that kind of once-upon-a-time when real tele skiiers wouldn't be caught dead wearing plastic boots.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Rocky Mountain Resole moved from Idaho Springs several years ago to Salida. They do awesome work. Don't have any contact info. :?


----------



## JET123 (Nov 7, 2005)

Rocky Mountain Resole is RMRESOLE.COM...


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks all. It appears that Rocky mountain resole in Salida is the place. www.rmresole.com The people from Morin in ID. Springs went there. Now I am however shopping for new before i pull the trigger on a resole. sj


----------



## yard-sale (Apr 6, 2004)

try phelps in longmont. I just went there and the owners are doc's and are realy helpfull


----------



## PiToN (Jun 15, 2004)

Just don't let Rocky Mountain Resole touch your skins. 

I had them re-glue a pair of BD Ascensions and it's the most horrendous job that could have been done.


----------



## jtwind (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to be blunt, but these folks are crooks. Simply stated they doublecharged me for a resole job. When I brought it to their attention, they ignored 5 emails, hung up on me twice by phone after telling me to quit wasting their time, finally after days said they'd credit me and never did. I can understand a mistake in the first place but to refuse to refund the mistake when it's brought to your attention is theft!!! Quite simply, they are theives. Beware!!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Perry's Shoe shop in Boulder have always done a great job for me...

Perry's Shoe Shop, Inc. Boulder, CO - Repair Services


----------

